

Ask HN: Is there a legal way to participate in prediction markets? - Siah

I am a US resident and it seems that I cannot use my US accounts to legally pay for Intrade. I am wondering, considering the rise of prediction markets, is it possible for US residents to participate in these markets legally?
======
tokenadult
The Iowa Electronic Markets

<http://tippie.uiowa.edu/iem/faq.html#who>

are legal for United States residents, and offer a pretty good spread at the
moment for making some quick money on the election results.

